# What Medical books do you use?



## Majid

Share the best books you use for the different medical subjects.

Anatomy
Physiology
Biochemistry
Pharmacology
Pathology
Histology
Embryology
Internal Medicine
E.t.c.

get the idea?


----------



## maik7upurz

Anatomy: Keith L. Moore

Physiology: Guyton or Sherwood

Biochem: *shivers*

Pharmacology: I prefer Lippincotts

Histology: no one book

Embryo: Langmans

I prefer to get all my basic knowledge from those books and then crunch really hard with the Board Review Series to complete the recipe =)


----------



## Doc_Ammara

Anatomy :lasts's anatomy,Snell's clinical anatomy.
Physiology :Guyton
Biochemistry :harper's biochemistry and lippincott's at times.
Pharmacology -
Pathology -
Histology ifore and Medical histology by dr.Liaq Siddique
Embryology :Langman's of corse 
Internal Medicine -


----------



## Drjigs

Anatomy snell's
Physiology guyton
Biochemistry harper
Pharmacology goodman
Pathology robbins
Histology 
Embryology 
Internal Medicine harrisons
surgery bailey n love


----------



## Fikstor

*Med-books*

This is the list of books currently in use at the Faculty of Medicine, Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo Le?n, Monterrey, Mexico.

Anatomy - Moore (I belive Drake's is better)
Embryology - Moore
Biochem - McKee
Physyology - Guyton and Ganong
Pharmacology - Goodman
Pathology - Robbins 
Microbiology - Murray
Internal Medicine - Harrison's and Cecil's
Surgery - Schwartz

Greetings from M?xico


----------



## atenolol

Anatomy: Snell (for neuro too)
Physio: Sherwood complimented w/ Guyton
Biochem: Lippincott
Embryo: Langman
Pharma: Katzung (big and small)
Histo: Laeeeeqqqqq!!!
Patho: Big Robbins (Pathologic Basis of Disease)
Micro: Warren Levinson (Lange Review Book)
Clinical Methods: Hutchison's


----------



## *Mariana

Thought I'd share the list of books currently in use at Faculty of Medicine of Lisbon:

Anatomy - Rouvi?re (although I believe in Coimbra they use Snell) plus Netter's Atlas of Human Anatomy

Physiology - Guyton and sometimes Berne and Levy

Biochemistry - Devlin and Lehningher

Molecular Biology - Cooper

Biostathistics - this is so lame that doesn't require a book. Anyway, I borrowed Zar's from my sister, and the teacher said it was ok.

So far, that's all I have to share.


----------



## Doc_Ammara

Doc_Ammara said:


> Anatomy :lasts's anatomy,Snell's clinical anatomy.
> Physiology :Guyton
> Biochemistry :harper's biochemistry and lippincott's at times.
> Pharmacology -
> Pathology -
> Histology- difore and Medical histology by dr.Liaq Siddique
> Embryology :Langman's of corse
> Internal Medicine -


 
Pharmacology- Katzung ( i wonder how one can manage to work up with Goodman...such a huge book#roll )
pathology- Robbins 
Microbiology- Levinson


----------



## Marviniko

Hey! I use the ones my school recomends, also some others:
Anato: Latarjet-Ruiz Liard; Moore.
Embryo: Langman; Carlson
Bioch: McKee
Pharma: Lippincot!; Rang
Physio: Guyton (yeah)
Microbiology: Murray
Immunology: Goldsby-Kuby; Abbas-Lichtman
Hysto: Gartner
By now, I guess that's all...


----------



## medicalmarvel

this post was really helpful...#happy 

can anyone refer me some books on microbiology? not just one, i need a few names for the subject. thanks!!!


----------



## MastahRiz

You can use Levinson or Javets. I don't know of any others, but those two work perfectly as far as I've heard.


----------



## fahdi

Anatomy : keith L moore and bd churasiya plus Mcminn and Netter`s atlas
Physiology: Guyton and Ganong
Biochem: Harper and Lipincott
Histology: Laeeq Hussain
Embryo: keith L Morre
phama: katzung text,review and Lipincott
Microbio: Jawetz(or levinson)
Patho: Robbins
Forensic: Umar Khan
Community medicine: Naveed Sarwar and park review(i hate this subject)


----------



## blindfury86

For those medical students in Pakistan...how did you pass a biochem exam buy just reading Lippincott? Impossible.....And is this Sherwood character really better than Guyton?Guyton v. Ganong? Opinions?Laiq Hussain is my principal....he wrote the GA/Embryo/Histo books that people usually use in Punjab...imagine my vivas with him......oh it was terrible.Langhman divides the evolution differently than paki books (Laiq or Mumtaz)..on exams we get asked what happened specifically in each week 3..4..ect...if you read langhman you can't answer that. What do you guys think abt "shortcut" books?


----------



## Doc_Ammara

blindfury86 said:


> For those medical students in Pakistan...how did you pass a biochem exam buy just reading Lippincott? Impossible.....And is this Sherwood character really better than Guyton?Guyton v. Ganong? Opinions?Laiq Hussain is my principal....he wrote the GA/Embryo/Histo books that people usually use in Punjab...imagine my vivas with him......oh it was terrible.Langhman divides the evolution differently than paki books (Laiq or Mumtaz)..on exams we get asked what happened specifically in each week 3..4..ect...if you read langhman you can't answer that. What do you guys think abt "shortcut" books?


Biochem...one CAN pass it just by following lippinoctt but it doesnt work so well usually. in 1st yr, Mustaq's biochem serves the purpose well ( but to get more than just passing, one must go to Harper too,at least to some extent) but in 2ndyr, Harper is a MUST, to do something really good in the written exam as well as in the viva.:happy: 

Sherwood... it aint really beter than Guyton. not at all #yes its kinda review book, so i doesnt provide all the details which we are supposed to study at this stage. second, its more clinically oriented than needed again at this level.though its interesting to read and the explanatory style i.e flow sheets, tables, etc is bit easier to grasp but at the end, u wont be knowing the details of many things which u are supposed to learn. so beter, go for Guyton...its the best! ENUF. and if somebody feels like its too lengthy with crappy details, one should read it once, highlight or underline the worth-studying points and the next time, it wont be diffcult at all to revise it. and last but not the least, the proof of Gutyon being the best is apparent in the thread itself...see, people use different books for diff. subjects but for physio, almost everybody has written Guyton. its rocks!
Ganong....no need at all.its a review book, for post-graduates not under-graduates...though some of the teachers might be fond of asking things from it, but in the prof, theres absolutely no need to open this book till the time you are an under-graduate.this books contains much more than is actually required by us to know. okay

in 1st year, as per custom in Punjab medical colleges, its better rather best to study from dr.liaq's book. its enough for the writen as well as the viva thingy. no need to waste the time by opening Langeman for general Embryology. but but but....in 2nd yr, for Special Embryology, its a MUST. the one and only Langemam's serves the purpose quite well and i mean it #cool 

i guess i have answered all the questions....#roll


----------



## MastahRiz

fahdi said:


> Anatomy : keith L moore and bd churasiya plus Mcminn and Netter`s atlas
> Physiology: Guyton and Ganong
> Biochem: Harper and Lipincott
> Histology: Laeeq Hussain
> Embryo: keith L Morre
> phama: katzung text,review and Lipincott
> Microbio: Jawetz(or levinson)
> Patho: Robbins
> Forensic: Umar Khan
> Community medicine: Naveed Sarwar and park review(i hate this subject)


This is basically the best combination. For anatomy you can also use Richard Snell's Clinical Anatomy for Medical Students, and for Forensics also there's Naseeb Awan and Parikh's Textbook of Medical Jurisprudence.

Otherwise, perfect.


----------



## Bushi

*These are the books I used for my first year in dentistry :*

*Biology* 

Genetics: a conceptual approach. Pierce B.A
Human parasitology. Bogitsh B.J.' Cheng T.C.
( Making time machine to go back and kill "Johann Mendal" as he has made my life hell !! )

*Chemistry* #sorry 

Chemistry. An Introduction to General, Organic and Biological Chemistry. Timberlake KC, Benjamin Cummings
Bioanalytical chemistry. Manz A,Pamme N
*Biophysics* #confused 


Biophysics. An Introduction. Cotterill
*Histology* :scared: 

Histology: a text and atlas. Michael H. Ross, Gordon I. Kaye
*Embriology#baffled *


Langman's Medical Embriology. T.W. Sadler Lippincott Williams
*Normal Anatomy* 

Gray's Anatomy for Students. Richard Drake
Clinical Neuroanatomy. Paul.A. Young
Grant's Atlas of Anatomy. Aguar, Anne M.R
_but on the side I alos use :_ 

Netter's CD atlas
BRS Neuro Anatomy:depressed:
Clinical oriented Anatomy. keith L moore
Power points presentaions from the tutor
*Medical Informatics* 

Guide to Health Informatics. Enrico Coiera
*Norm of Occlusion and Function of Stomatognatic System* :7up: 


Dental Anatomy - Its Relevance to dentistry, F.B Woelgel, rickne. C. Schied
Major M Ash, Jr. and Stanley J. Nelson: Wheeler's Dental Anatomy, Physiology and Occlusion 8th edition,
*Latin Language* :sad: 

Latin. Teach Yourself Books, Hodder and Stoughton! (ohh God Why do we have to learn Latin on top of everything)
*Psychology* :upset: 

Zimbardo P.: Psychology & Life, Allyn&Bacon
*History and Propaedeutics of Medicine*  

Magner Lois N. A History of Medicine./Second Edition/.: Taylor&Francis,
*Sociology* 

Cockerham William:.Medical sociology.
***************************************************************************
I should probably go back and put my face Back in my books got a TEST on Nero Anatomy on Monday but got all the excuses in the world to be away from books! oh ALLAH (God) I am so gonna fail!!
****************************************************************************


----------



## danny

A question people, can anyone give his/her input on the essentials of medical physiology by K and Prema Sembulingam.... i believe the publisher is Jaypee

I know i know guyton physiology followers are like in biblical proportions and i'm too an enthusiat of it but sometimes it does get a little too verbose

awaiting comments of the above mentioned book

Thanks


----------



## MastahRiz

Hmm wish I knew about it Danny, but yeah I stick to Guyton or Ganong myself. You're right about Guyton though, just have to get used to filtering out the extra stuff. Rule of thumb, if you turn the page and see a dog attached to a bunch of electrodes and graphs with more than two axes on them along with a picture of a bunsen burner with a few boiling beakers, it's a clear sign that it's time to move on.


----------



## danny

lol rizvan @ the dog with the electrode parts... hahaa
I was so there...

Maybe some of our indian friends can help, as Jaypee is an indian publisher...

Once again thanks


----------



## Jordan1

*The best per category - in my humble opinion*

Not every category has a 'super-text', but the following do:
*
Physiology:* 
*Medical Physiology* by Guyton, of course. No need to go to any other text. Just let the master of physiology teach it all to you in plain English. Just superb.

*Pathology:
BRS Pathology*. Classic. Just supplement w/ slides or whatever slides text everyone else uses

*Internal Medicine:
The Consult Manual of Internal Medicine* by Rosen. All in one wards and usmle prep book. Just fantastic. Goes just deep enough into pathophys and treatments. An easy read as well. 

*Emergency Medicine:
Pocket Emergency Medicine* by Zane. A great handbook. Concise and portable.


----------



## Saadat

hey where to do pharmacology endocrinology. not written good in katzung as other topics. no heavy books as little time to go through now.


----------



## Rehan

Try reading some topics either out of Lippincott's pharmacology text or get a copy of these note cards that are called PharmCards - -they are very concise notes written about different drugs on small note cards and are very thorough for test prep.


----------



## maik7upurz

small katzung for endocrinology is fine i believe... actually for pak mbbs small katzung is totally enough!!


----------



## Aiman asif

can someone please tell which books are we supposed to study regarding Behavioral Sciences?


----------



## MastahRiz

BRS is fine for behavioral sciences or just class notes.


----------



## ciphoenix

Anatomy - Keith Moore, Netters, Cunninghams#wink
Physiology - Guyton
Biochemistry - Harpers, lehninger
Histology - Wheaters Functional Histology, Basic Histology
Embryology - Keith Moore And Persaud


----------



## Samiya

danny said:


> A question people, can anyone give his/her input on the essentials of medical physiology by K and Prema Sembulingam.... i believe the publisher is Jaypee
> 
> I know i know guyton physiology followers are like in biblical proportions and i'm too an enthusiat of it but sometimes it does get a little too verbose
> 
> awaiting comments of the above mentioned book
> 
> Thanks


The book you mentioned is nice with short, precise chapters. I read it. But, trust me, use it with Guyton. It can't replace Guyton.


----------



## Illutionist

Selection of Books totally depends on your college and nature of ur professors !!


----------



## mjay1991

Anatomy: KLM, snell and netter atlas
Physiology: Guyton and Jaypee
Embryology: KLM
Histology: junqueira and difiore's
biochemistry: mushtaq and lippincotts


----------



## Guest

I prefer these books. Physiology: Guyton or Sherwood, Biochem: *shivers* , Pharmacology: I prefer Lippincotts. These are really amazing and outstanding books. I really like to read it.


----------



## Aiman asif

um. i like KLM for anatomy, even more than Snells. 
guyton is the best. 
now i dont know from where am i supposed to do general anatomy? #confused 
a professor of ours told us to use KLM for clinicals only. would gray's anatomy for students be fine for general anatomy? :O i have tasaduq hussain, but is that enough? :|
and biochemistry! 1st year biochemistry- which book to study? besides mushtaq.


----------



## Sehrish Ch.

Aiman asif said:


> um. i like KLM for anatomy, even more than Snells.
> guyton is the best.
> now i dont know from where am i supposed to do general anatomy? #confused
> a professor of ours told us to use KLM for clinicals only. would gray's anatomy for students be fine for general anatomy? :O i have tasaduq hussain, but is that enough? :|
> and biochemistry! 1st year biochemistry- which book to study? besides mushtaq.


Klm seems best for anatomy. For biochem i use mushtaq lippincott and little bit from harper. There is also this book called Satyanaryan biochemistry. i dont know much about this one but many students use it in my class.


----------



## Athena

physio = berne and levy (none better for detailed explanations)
path = robins


----------



## xhedwig

Anatomy : BD Churasiya, Netter`s atlas, Snell
Physiology: Guyton and Ganong
Biochem: Harper and Lipincott but our lectures are like exact copies of Mushtaq :S 
Histology: Junquiera
Embryo: Keith L Moore and Langmans.... KLM has great concepts but Langman is good for the clinical bit and it has 'new stuff' 
General Anatomy: Laiq Hussain


----------



## Sehrish Ch.

*MCQs*

Aoa. Can someone plz tell me good books for mcq practice of physio, biochem anatomy. I always end up losing marks in them.#sad#confused


----------



## Wondrous Rose

Anatomy:-
Gross: Not a single book
Kieth L. Moore , Snell, Last's Anatomy
Netter's Atlas (best one  )
Histology: Liaq Hussain, Jinquera
Embryology: Langman , Kieth L. Moore
General Anatomy: Laiq Hussain , Gulaam Ahmad

Physiology:- Only Guyton is enough

Biochem:- Lippincott , Chatterji


----------



## Wondrous Rose

Sehrish Ch. said:


> Aoa. Can someone plz tell me good books for mcq practice of physio, biochem anatomy. I always end up losing marks in them.#sad#confused


For anatomy u can use Freinds MCQ's .... they r good one


----------



## Wondrous Rose

Sehrish Ch. said:


> Klm seems best for anatomy. For biochem i use mushtaq lippincott and little bit from harper. There is also this book called Satyanaryan biochemistry. i dont know much about this one but many students use it in my class.


for general anatomy i use Laiq Hussain n Gulam Ahmed
well for biochem i use to study Lippincott .. its good book .. and for clinicals i use Chatterji .. sometimes Harper's .


----------



## Wondrous Rose

Please can anyone tell me from where to download the eBooks of Pakistani Authors eg: Laiq Hussain ??


----------



## ZAH

what is emergency medicine??in which year we are supposeto take??


----------



## shipon paul

for anatomy i prefer snell,for biochemistry-lippincott[awesome],for physiology-ganong,forpathology-robbins,for pharma-katjung,lippincott,


----------



## pistachio

Guys...which book should be study for microbiology ?


----------



## Wajiha Tauqir

*Books..*

For Anatomy: I use Keith.L.Moore's Clinically oriented anatomy plus Gray's Anatomy for students
(i hate BD CHurassias anatomy because it doesn't make any concept)
For physio : Guyton
For Biochem: Chatter jee (Sadly i hate this book),Mushtaq
For Embryo: Moore
For Histo : Laiq hussain and Difiore's Atlas of histology


----------



## Kathleen05

I'm mostly familiar with my university's anatomy requirements, as I assist in that class.

Netter is the standard anatomical atlas used. It's got just about everything labeled, but it is drawings. For a photographic atlas, the best one is Rohen. Clemente is also a good atlas. 

Moore & Dalley is a good anatomy text. Most med schools do not directly use Gray's. We use Gray's Anatomy for Students, by Drake, which is a good solid text. Both of these texts have clinical correlates scattered throughout the text. 

A good medical dictionary is also essential. Stedman's is usually the recommended one at my school. 

Most med schools have support websites for their students. If you check out a med school, you can often find book lists. I'm linking to the lists for the spring semesters at Michigan State University


----------



## yousaf465

which one is better SNELL`S Clinical Anatomy by Regions - 8th Ed or Gray's.Anatomy.for.Students


----------



## yousaf465

still no reply


----------



## Samiya

Snell is way better than Gray's for Students as far as the content is concerned. Gray's for Students has nice illustrations and that's all.


----------



## < sara >

Hey none of you guys mentioned books for 4th year.. 

Help please !

Books for: 
ENT?
Ophthalmology? 
Special Pathology?
Community medicine?

If possible, please tell me the big standard books & the short books (those who went to a Pakistani medical school would know what I am trying to say!)


----------



## ezra

Anatomy: snell and BD with netter
Physiology Guyton
Biochemistry Mushtaq and Lipincott
Histology Junqueira
Embryology langman and KLM
Med edu Mcloeds clinical


----------



## MastahRiz

< sara > said:


> Hey none of you guys mentioned books for 4th year..
> 
> Help please !
> 
> Books for:
> ENT?
> Ophthalmology?
> Special Pathology?
> Community medicine?
> 
> If possible, please tell me the big standard books & the short books (those who went to a Pakistani medical school would know what I am trying to say!)


ENT-- Dhingra is a great book.

Ophthalmology: Vaughn and Ashbury or "Jogi"

Special Path: Robbins

Com Med: Whatever your college prefers, this is pretty variable at most med schools.


----------



## Aiman asif

*PATHO!*

Almost everyone here has mentioned Robbins for pathology. Which one is it? Big Robbins? Medium? Which one should be studied for general pathology?


----------



## dredwinf

I love this collection

Anatomy snell's
Physiology guyton
Biochemistry harper
Pharmacology goodman
Pathology robbins
Histology 
Embryology 
Internal Medicine harrisons
surgery bailey


----------



## Anony

Anatomy - Gray's Anatomy for Students (the illustrations are pretty darn good), Netter's Atlas and BRS. Sometimes I will use Clinically Oriented Anatomy (KLM) for reference.
Histology - Wheater's. I use Ross for _reference_.
Embryology - Langman and HY. _Sometimes_ KLM (The Developing Human).
Physiology - Guyton and BRS. _Sometimes_ Costanzo or Ganong.
Biochemistry - Lippincott's Illustrated Reviews, _sometimes_ I will check out BRS and RR too. Harper is for _reference_.
Pathology - Robbins Basic Pathology and BRS. For _reference_ Big Robbins/RR.
Microbiology and Immunology - Levinson (Lange Review of Micro and Immuno) and Clinical Micro Made Ridiculously Simple (it's funny!)
Pharmacology - Katzung & Trevor's Pharmacology (Katzung Review) and Big Katzung for _reference_. And _sometimes _Lippincott's if Katzung is missing something or I want more info on a topic.


----------



## dr.cutie

*Books I Read*

Shortcut books that I used to clear Uhs annual professionals without any supply Alhamdulillah are
Anatomy essence after studying bd churrasia nd clinicals from klm once
Physio firdaus aftr studying guyton.read a booklet for neuro in addition, dnt remember the name.ll update later
Biochemistry made my own notes from mushtaq and lippincott.though people say harper z better
Pharmacology big katzung once..mini katzung many times.then pharmacology made ridiculously simple many a times
Pathology medium robbins.though read big robbins once for special patho
Micro levinsons nd microbiology made ridiculously simple
Forensic toxicology from parekh rest from naseeb r awan.review from terse by anis moosani
Community medicine excel and brig iqbal though people recommend park, i never bothered buying it even
Ent p l dhingra
Eye jatoi
M in final year so reading these books nwadays
Medicine inam danish
Surgery dogar
Gynae/obs ten teachers.arshad chohan only for anemia, pih and gdm
Paedes pervez akbar(I m hating it)


----------



## sam gul

as for as i concerned gray's anatomy best


----------



## mariabk

In order to prepare/don't forget terms, I enrolled in online courses, for example in kenhub, where I revised my knowledge in anatomy in a funny way, it was really useful.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

Ganong's Review of Medical Physiology
Shafer's TB of Oral Pathology 7th Edition by R Rajendran
Clinical Anatomy By Regions (With the Point Access Scratch Code) 9th Edition by SNELL
Anatomy by M.S.Bhatia


----------



## mika2010

If it's not done already, the importance of mental health to physical health.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

Though it is a old post i would like to share the useful information here. Today many have started using online portals along with the various books. There are many online portals which provide contents for Medical and Dental entrance exams. Other than providing contents they do offer discussion platform where one can ask and clear their doubts from experts. So start using such portals which may help you in many ways.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

I just want to share the information that I followed for my studies. Apart from using textbooks for each and every subject I do followed using some online resources. The online resources are really a great source for preparation for regular Medical subjects as well as for PG preparations.


----------



## shaheen1100

< sara > said:


> Hey none of you guys mentioned books for 4th year..
> 
> Help please !
> 
> Books for:
> ENT?
> Ophthalmology?
> Special Pathology?
> Community medicine?
> 
> If possible, please tell me the big standard books & the short books (those who went to a Pakistani medical school would know what I am trying to say!)


help sara ??????
guide me about my career .plz............


----------



## decent

AOA I have a querry.plz can u people tell when we get enrolled in any of the medical college so do we get books from our medical college or buy on our own

- - - Updated - - -

AOA I have a querry.plz can u people tell when we get enrolled in any of the medical college so do we get books from our medical college or buy on our own

- - - Updated - - -

AOA I have a querry.plz can u people tell when we get enrolled in any of the medical college so do we get books from our medical college or buy on our own

- - - Updated - - -

AOA I have a querry.plz can u people tell when we get enrolled in any of the medical college so do we get books from our medical college or buy on our own

- - - Updated - - -

AOA I have a querry.plz can u people tell when we get enrolled in any of the medical college so do we get books from our medical college or buy on our own


----------



## Zubaria

Please mention books for final year.. I have heard names of so many books. Kindly let me know which ones are sufficient to pass.


----------



## MedRook

I usually download top rated books. However we have been overwhelmed with power points lately that i really do not use the books, instead i just focus on the powerpoints.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

There may be many list of books that students generally use to prepare for separate subjects. Today, many students prefer online resources for the preparations. This helps in understanding the concepts clearly and precisely. So using online resources are highly useful and help in knowing the concepts better.


----------

